
Richard Stallman in Auckland: On the ethics of free software - raju
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/5597
======
glymor
It's ironic that notes on a talk about ethics should be disingenuous - about
the only thing he really writes about is how you can click here to read other
things he has written.

Although I did learn that RMS likes budgies which makes it worthwhile.

